# 5.5lb Maltese/Poodle in need of new home SF Bay Area :(



## xnls (Feb 28, 2014)

My sweet girl hasn't been with me for very long, I adopted her from a local shelter back in February - she's a doll, very sweet and affectionate and super well behaved. She loves her walks, she's excellent on a leash and never pulls. At the dog park she walks quietly at my heels and never strays. 

She tends to be shy with strangers and is very sensitive, I think she's been abused in the past - if I ever raise my voice or she thinks she's in trouble she runs and hides and won't come out until she thinks she's safe again (she used to do it a lot when I first adopted her but it doesn't happen as often now). She's not a barker, even if someone knocks on the door or rings the bell. She loves her toys and is not picky about treats. She's for the most part potty trained, sometimes she needs a reminder to go out. I have her trained to go potty on big washable potty pat in my kitchen and she's pretty good about that. Occasionally she'll also use the dog litter box. She's perfectly crate trained and will sleep through the night quietly and without accidents. She's used to living with other dogs, cats and bunnies.

She's pretty healthy, she was spayed, microchipped and given all vaccines at the shelter earlier this year. She has seen the vet about a month ago for skin problems (yeast infection, she's over it now but the vet recommend to keep using the medicated shampoo at least once a week). Currently she's eating a grain free diet and is on a monthly flea medication. I shaved her down recently since I don't have as much time to keep up with her grooming so right now she's got a fluffy head and tail but short fur all over the rest of her body.

I feel like I cannot say enough good things about her, she's an awesome little girl. I don't know if you guys remember my first post about her (http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/50-introduce-yourself/194226-newbie-here-hello-all.html) - she's come such a long ways since I brought her home. My life's been a huge mess these past 6 months, had a lot of unexpected things happen. Right now I'm in an apartment that doesn't allow pets, I had made arrangements for her to stay with a family member but that ended up not working out so she's been here with me for the last 3 months, I tried talking to my building manager about allowing me to have pets but they said they're firm on their no pets policy. My current schedule is also pretty crazy, I'm working about 50-60 hours a week, so she's not getting much attention and is stuck at home all day 

If anyone is interested feel free to contact me, I'm about 20 minutes away from San Francisco and I'm willing to meet up anywhere on the Bay Area.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

She is adorable, I hope you can find a home for her.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Please contact a rescue! She sounds like a wonderful girl and needs a wonderful forever home. Don't take a chance on someone else not wanting her. She needs to go to a maltese rescue, not sure who is in California, but I'm someone will respond and let you know how.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello from Sacramento (and formerly SF). I'm sorry things aren't going well with your situation. American Maltese Association Rescue (AMAR) has representatives and fosters in northern California. (I have fostered for them, but I have a houseful of doggies at this time.) Maybe the organization could help you find a new home for her. AMAR's national chairperson is Edie Gobbi, who is plentypets20 on this board. The Northern California/Nevada representative is on this linked list, but I think she might be away for a few days. https://www.americanmalteserescue.org/contact_us.html


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree that you should contact Edie at AMAR. I just started fostering for them and they're a wonderful organization and look for just the right home. I just went to an owner surrender in NJ (I'm on the east Coast) and these people too were moving to an apartment that didn't allow dogs. Please contact them and they will take good care of her and be helpful with behavioral issues as well. Thank you for not posting her on Craigs List where she could end up in the wrong hands or taking her to a shelter. I wish you well and know this must be a very hard decision.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

The adult daughter of a very good friend of mine lives in San Francisco and she has been looking for a small dog to adopt for a while now. The family has a malt at home, and since the daughter recently moved there, she has been missing her pet. I sent the information to her, but I only know her work email, so she probably won't see it until Monday. If you decide that you can't wait until Monday to see if she's interested, I hope that you will consider placing her with a rescue, as others have suggested.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Please go to our website American Maltese Association Rescue and click on forms and fill out a surrender form
My Coordinator Gayle lives in Cotati and would be willing to drive to S.F. to pick her up. We would find the very best home for her, based on your description of her needs. We would be happy to help you, just let us know. 
You can contact me privately also. [email protected]


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

:grouphug:


----------



## xnls (Feb 28, 2014)

harrysmom said:


> The adult daughter of a very good friend of mine lives in San Francisco and she has been looking for a small dog to adopt for a while now. The family has a malt at home, and since the daughter recently moved there, she has been missing her pet. I sent the information to her, but I only know her work email, so she probably won't see it until Monday. If you decide that you can't wait until Monday to see if she's interested, I hope that you will consider placing her with a rescue, as others have suggested.



Thanks! I'm not in a big hurry to rehome her, I really want her to go to a good forever home  I'm waiting to hear back from another family from this forum who want to meet her, if it doesn't work out and your friend's daughter is interested I'd love to talk to her.


----------



## xnls (Feb 28, 2014)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Please go to our website American Maltese Association Rescue and click on forms and fill out a surrender form
> My Coordinator Gayle lives in Cotati and would be willing to drive to S.F. to pick her up. We would find the very best home for her, based on your description of her needs. We would be happy to help you, just let us know.
> You can contact me privately also. [email protected]


Thank you so much for the kind offer! I'm waiting to hear back from a family who is interested in meeting her, but will contact you if it doesn't work out


----------



## xnls (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the help with networking, you're the best! I was so worried about having to post her on craigslist and there is absolutely NO WAY that I'm taking her back to a shelter. I hope my initial message didn't come across as having to rehome her *right now*, we've been sneaky about the apartment thing and it's been working for the past three months and I'm hoping that it remains that way until for a while longer (knock on wood!).


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I appreciate how difficult your decision is, but also agree with your first concern, that she is being left at home alone too much. When you decide
what works best for her, AMA Rescue we will be happy to help.


----------



## xnls (Feb 28, 2014)

Just wanted to let you guys know that Nikko went to her new family on Sunday, a really nice family that is member of this forum and has another adorable little one for her to play with! I'm miss her so much, but it makes me feel so much better to know she's with an awesome family that's going to take great care of her  

Thank you all again, I really appreciate the help! :wub:


----------

